# Picked Up An Old Firestone Today



## Mrcardoc (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello ladies and gents, I've been a lurker for quit sometime now but without further ado here is my newest find. Any suggestions ....... I am looking for some cool old school add ons. " period correct"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketman (Mar 12, 2016)

Use me for an add on, I'd look good on that. Mud flaps maybe, or nothing at all. Nice catch....


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice bike!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2016)

WOW! Great find, more pics please!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 12, 2016)

nice!


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 12, 2016)

that is nice.what color is that called?


----------



## nightrider (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice find! Personally, I don't think any add-ons are necessary. Looks GREAT as-is.
Johnny


----------



## bairdco (Mar 15, 2016)

That bike has so much going for it already. Add ons will just peewee herman the thing out.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 15, 2016)

dave the wave said:


> that is nice.what color is that called?



Back then...Robin-egg Blue. Later on: Turquoise. Today, Teal.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 15, 2016)

Good looking bike. I too like period accessories. Maybe my Color Flow will give you some ideas.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Good looking bike. I too like period accessories. Maybe my Color Flow will give you some ideas. View attachment 295895



tastefully done...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Good looking bike. I too like period accessories. Maybe my Color Flow will give you some ideas. View attachment 295895



tastefully done...


----------

